# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmerdale Quizzes

## Telly Watcher

Here's a fun quiz of 20 questions about what has happened in Emmerdale so far in 2015.

Find out if you're a 'True Emmerdale Fan' or not.

http://metro.co.uk/2015/08/18/quiz-c...o-far-5349033/

----------


## Kim

17/20 for me. I'm promoted to Emmerdale Fan apparently. 

Some lucky guesses but it was ones near the start that I got wrong.

----------


## Telly Watcher

Here's a fun 'whodunnit' 13-question quiz to test your skills and knowledge about 'Who really did it' across the soaps over the years!

Of course, I got 3/3 for the Emmerdale questions, no problem on that! haha!

>
Emmerdale, how well do you remember these soap whodunnits?

Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
Wednesday 21 Oct 2015 7:50 am

We all love a good soap mystery â and this week two are about to be solved.

As Hollyoaks finally unmask their Gloved Hand Killer and an Emmerdale flashback reveals who shot Robert Sugden, the puzzle pieces will fit into place and set the scene for some big aftermaths.

And the gripping plotlines have made us nostalgic for some of the other classic soap whodunnits â from Who Shot Phil right through to Brooksideâs Who Killed Susannah Morrissey.

But how much of a soap fan are you truly â letâs see how well you recall the culprits of all of these soap mysteries.

Donât forget to share your score â especially if you manage to nail it!
>

Take part in the fun Metro Quiz at:
http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/21/quiz-f...nnits-5452387/

----------


## Kim

I got 11. Had to guess the questions that weren't about the big three, and only got one of the three right. 

Didn't see all of the storylines but I knew enough about the soaps to work out the rest of the answers.

----------


## Telly Watcher

Which soap do you belong in? The Fun Digital Spy Soap Personality Quiz will help you to find out.

It's the question which every soap addict has asked themselves at some point or another - which of the fictional universes would you want to live in if you had the chance?

Whether it's Weatherfield, Walford or Summer Bay, each location has its own unique appeal - and in most cases, some sinister soapy pitfalls too. So take our quiz to find out whether life in Coronation Street, EastEnders, Emmerdale, Hollyoaks, Neighbours or Home and Away is best suited to you...

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy

Take part in the quiz by clicking on "LET'S PLAY" on the Digital Spy webpage at:
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...z-to-find-out/

----------


## Telly Watcher

So which soap do I belong in?

Coronation Street, EastEnders, Emmerdale, Hollyoaks, Neighbours or Home and Away?

I did this test just the once and answered the questions honestly and just being myself. What did I get? (No prizes for guessing...)

This! Haha!



Good luck!

----------

